# I Surrender!!!



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I get home from running donation letters sweating like a pig on the bike still recouping from the sinus infection and, hoping that Le Bijou I picked up isn't melting in my fairing pouch which absorbs heat like flat black paint under heat lamps. This mailman rolls by waves and, gives me the code signal for "dude, you've got a box in there". He's a real cool mailman. Little did I know it was a set up..... 
I wake up to the wife screaming at me to get up, the dogs licking my face and, there's cigars everywhere! What a hit! Out of these I've only had the Serie V Melanio, MUWAT and, the Undercrown but, not in lancero so it should be like a new cigar to me as well. Without a note included I was left to do some recon. The only clue was a postage paid in Prineville, OR where the return address would be. @Humphrey's Ghost, you sir do take great pleasure in cratering people's mailboxes. Thank you for the new experiences I have to look forward to.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow, what a hit! Well done @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

That's a nuclear bomb right there...


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Homeland security must have a special division just tracking all the mad bombers here on Puff.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

black helicopters inbound


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't take another hit. I'm gonna have to start a tupper now. At the least buy another tray or two for the cooler. Have mercy...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I can't take another hit..


I know you will if you have to..because you're a team player. Poor guy. ..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I know you will if you have to..because you're a team player. Poor guy. ..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I may need witness protection...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I may need witness protection...


The Henry Hill of PUFF..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Smokin' ordnance there. Nice hit @*Humphrey's Ghost*, if that is, in fact, your real name!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn Mark, talk about kicking someone when there down,,,,
😂


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

DAAAAAAMN what a hit!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

You guys are something else LOL


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

So, no other Brothers that live in Prineville I guess. Well you deserve it all Bro. The Unico is actually an L40 Lancero. Enjoy!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow talk about heavy Bombardment! Hell of a hit Ghost!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> So, no other Brothers that live in Prineville I guess. Well you deserve it all Bro. The Unico is actually an L40 Lancero. Enjoy!


Goes to show how new I am to cigars not recognizing the L40. So much I've yet to learn and, with the heavy activity at my mailbox lately I'll have my hands full with new experiences. Way above and, beyond.


----------

